# Weird Hard Starting



## GooeyTarballs (Apr 14, 2021)

Charge the Battery up
Press on the brake pedal and LOCK it down
Turn the ignition key
The engine cranks RRRR RRRR RRR 
then stops - even though the key is still held fast in the start position
then catches and begins to crank again and then starts and runs.

I've some understanding of starting issues based upon experiences with cars and vans and other riding mowers, but this is 'a new one' for me. I don't want to start replacing parts that 'might' be the problem until I believe that I know what the problem actually is!

Have not found this issue 'on the net' so for and thought to ask here and signed up to do so.

If you have experience with this sort of starting issue, please share. 

*Special Edition DYS-4500*
*Intek V-Ttwin 725cc 22.0 HP
Craftsman Model: 917.287380
Craftsman Serial:042007D010353
Briggs&Stratton Model: 441777
Briggs&Stratton Type: 0785 E1
Briggs&Stratton Code: 070419 Y*
*Briggs&Stratton Family: 7BSXS.7242VF 277280*


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

While I'm not familiar with your model, you only have 2 choices, the key starter switch and the start solenoid. Could be a loose wire too. Check those first.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Run a hot wire from the battery positive to the solenoid spade terminal with ignition on, if the starter cranks ok then you should check the ign. switch as suggested and also check the hot wire from the starter switch to the solenoid, the copper core could be fractured, I say could be and if this is the case, this will cause the make and break you mentioned.

Don't forget to check the safety sensors also, the seat sensor could be the culprit.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You didn't mention how many hours are on the engine, but the Briggs V-twin Intek engines are pretty touchy about valve adjustment. Sounds like the compression release is right at the limit of working correctly, usually around 300 hours. The compression release only has about .03 of lift. The valve adjustment spec is .04/.06 for both valves. Once the exhaust valve gets in .08/.09 range, the starter can't overcome the compression and the engine loses cranking speed. I use a laser tach to check it, usually 250-300 RPM with a good battery, good starter, and the compression release working correctly (see link below). Kohler Courage engines are really bad about that problem and that's why Kohler says 200 hours between valve adjustments on Courage engines. The Command Pro Kohlers run hydraulic lifters, so you don't see this problem on them. Running the valves doesn't take but about 15 minutes and there's no parts involved. I've seen a whole bunch of both Briggs Intek and Kohler Courage V-twins where the owner threw a new starter, battery, and safety switches at that problem, when all that was needed was 15 minutes to run the valves and the problem was solved.

Laser Tachometer


----------



## GooeyTarballs (Apr 14, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> The valve adjustment spec is .04/.06 for both valves.


I just watched a fellow adjust the valves (YouTube), then another. Neither had covered the topic so well as have you, though watching folks set the valve lash was most helpful. I'll be taking my feeler gauges next time I go to work on it.

It does 'feel' 'sound' like a starter straining to overcome something, then whipping right along. I will report back!

Thanks all.


----------

